# Adobe Photoshop CS- "save for web"



## bekah.raleigh (Jun 30, 2005)

I have PhotoShop CS, and recently certain functions no longer work--like "help" (unfortunately)--it's grayed out, and I can't select it or use the hot keys.

Any ideas? This is also a problem as I am a photographer and need to use the "save for web" option...which, I strangely, no longer have access to.

I have the registration, etc at my home in the states but I am in Australia for a few months, so a reload isn't an option....I am on MacOSX....

help!


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 5, 2005)

You could try some very simple fixes here:

1. Search for preferences/photoshop and move the preference file to your desktop and restart photoshop. Hopefully it will reset photoshop (and all your pre-sets too) and give you access to save for web which is really ImageReady.

2. Zap your PRAM (preference memory) if this doesn't work: command + option + p + r, restart and hold this key combination for three restart tones. Restart on the fourth tone.

Let us know how this works out.


----------



## smac (Jul 5, 2005)

and to add.. run repair disk permissions in disk utility


----------



## bekah.raleigh (Jul 5, 2005)

OK, I tried everything but resetting PRAM- I don't know what steps to take- I am new to MAC, and only relatively tech savvy compared to the general population....no luck with the files...also maybe this will be a clue....I am trying to ready images for my website, I'm shooting for about 75-120 K each...but currently it's saving images as 700K. huh?!

more help please??


----------



## texanpenguin (Jul 5, 2005)

The easiest explanation for this would be that you're now missing ImageReady and the Online Documentation files.

That would imply that you have a bad installation. I'd be getting someone to mail you that registration information and discs and see if you can't reload it.


----------



## smac (Jul 6, 2005)

check your images are in RGB and not CMYK.


----------



## Natobasso (Jul 8, 2005)

Have you moved your photoshop permissions to the trash? (Don't delete the file yet) This will force photoshop to create a new preference file and might fix your problem.

ImageReady/Save for Web can save from either CMYK or RGB files so this probably isn't the issue.

Let us know what happens.


----------

